#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Почему Просветлённый НЕ поток ума живых существ? (По тексту Таранатхи)

## Германн

Здравствуйте!

Таранатха в трактате "Сущность пара-шуньята-мадхьямаки" пишет:

_"Есть   противоречие   в   высказывании   «поскольку   присущая   мудрость   Просветлённого  
пребывает     в     собрании     живых     существ».     Ведь     неприемлемо     существование     качеств  
Просветлённого в потоке ума живых существ. Так если приводить пример: «Если существует в  
потоке   ума   обычных   существ   сила   постижения   того,   что   является   существующим   и   не  
является   таковым,   то   живые   существа   понимали   бы   следовательно,   что   является   
существующим   и   что   не   является   таковым».   Но   высказывание   не   является   достоверным,  
поскольку мы не говорим «Просветлённый есть поток ума живых существ», поскольку тогда  
следовало бы, что в потоке ума живых существ находятся Просветлённый и его качества."_

Не могу понять смысл следующего абзаца, в котором проводится разница между воззрением
Джонанг и вышеуказанной ошибкой: 

_"И если Просветлённый пребывает на троне, то следует ли при этом то, что и трон  
будет   постигаться   всеми   как   познаваемое?   Или   же   будут   ли   являться   восемь   скоплений  
сознания   в   потоке   ума   живых   существ   самим   Просветлённым?   Просветлённый,   хотя   и  
пребывает там, не может полагаться на относительный уровень как природу [того потока  
сознания].   И   находится   он   только   на   абсолютном   уровне   в   силу   природы   высшей  
реальности, сущности дхармо-частиц."_

Почему Просветлённый НЕ поток ума живых существ (как золото является золотым кольцом)?
Почему в потоке ума живых существ НЕ находится Просветлённый (как глина в кирпичах)?

Понимаю непознаваемость Просветлённого вторичным по отношению к нему умом.
Не понимаю отсутствие Просветлённого в живых существах.

Как это сейчас трактуется в живой традиции Джонанг: как онтологически объясняется Ламами?

----------

Alex (01.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (01.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

_Не знаком с мнением лам живой традиции Джонанг, но как вариант._




> Почему Просветлённый НЕ поток ума живых существ (как золото является золотым кольцом)?
> Почему в потоке ума живых существ НЕ находится Просветлённый (как глина в кирпичах)?


Просветлённый - не поток ума живых существ (как золото является золотым кольцом), потому что сам поток ума - это взгляд на реальность через призму неведения. Остановка этого потока выявляет истинную реальность. Собственной же природой потока является неведение, а не истинная реальность.
По этой же причине в потоке ума живых существ нет ни Просветлённого, ни его качеств.
Но они есть в истинной реальности, и "видны" лишь при остановке потока.




> Понимаю непознаваемость Просветлённого вторичным по отношению к нему умом.
> Не понимаю отсутствие Просветлённого в живых существах.


Поэтому поток живого существа (и его ум) - не вторичен Просветлённому.
Это то, чем видится Просветлённый через незнание его истинной природы. Незнание _видит_ своё проявление, поэтому оно не может найти Просветлённого и его качества в том, что видит. Не может найти их в самом себе, в законах, по которым существует.

_С той лишь ремаркой, что под "потоком живого существа" здесь понимается не некий универсальный источник просветлённой активности, а поток зависимого возникновения, порождаемый клешами, с неведением во главе, и который описывает бытие непросветлённого._

----------

Германн (01.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я постараюсь на выходных ответить, сейчас работы много.

----------

Германн (01.02.2013)

----------


## Шерап

Мне кажется ответ на выш вопрос о присутствии просветленной природы в умах живых существ и неосознавании ее ими вы можете найти в изданной недавно книге Всеведающего Долпопы "Горная Дхарма" (изд. Ганга)

----------

Германн (01.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мне кажется ответ на выш вопрос о присутствии просветленной природы в умах живых существ и неосознавании ее ими вы можете найти в изданной недавно книге Всеведающего Долпопы "Горная Дхарма" (изд. Ганга)


Боюсь, что я совсем не понимаю эту книгу. Честно. 
Мне бы "разжевать" как можно проще и точней, чтоб я ни с чем не перепутал.

----------


## Германн

> Я постараюсь на выходных ответить, сейчас работы много.


Спасибо! Буду ждать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Фух. Наконец-то дошли до текстов собственно Джонанг. По сути этот текст излагает всё в очень краткой манере. Есть более обширный текст по жентонгу в авторстве Таранатхи, где всё излагается достаточно ясно со множеством примеров. Этот текст появится на русском предположительно в течении трёх-четырех месяцев.




> Почему Просветлённый НЕ поток ума живых существ (как золото является золотым кольцом)?
> Почему в потоке ума живых существ НЕ находится Просветлённый (как глина в кирпичах)?


Поток ума существ представляет меняющиеся одна за другой дхармы, восприятие и пр. Поскольку он сам по себе изменчив, то не может быть объектом, относящимся к абсолютному уровню. Резонно?
Вдобавок говорится, что просветлённый фактически представляет собой сам абсолютный уровень. Вдобавок также в текстах говорится не про то,что поток "ума Будды" идентичен спотоком ума существ, а что их природа или сущность одинакова (не едина, но одинакова по качествам, сути и пр.). Всё достаточно просто. Реальность - дхармата, но не дхармы. Поэтому как поток - его нет, но как сущность или природа потока он как бы есть. Не означает,что есть как некий божок и пр. Так примерно трактуется и сейчас и в прошлом. И пож-та без слов *чески

----------

Tong Po (02.02.2013), Германн (01.02.2013), Дубинин (01.02.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (31.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Потому что на поток ума указать можно. А на Просветленного - низзя  :Smilie: .

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Потому что на поток ума указать можно. А на Просветленного - низзя .


Ага. А пример с золотом просто. Что есть золото ? Сущность или природа. Что есть грязь? изменчивые состояния и пр.

----------


## Greedy

> Ага. А пример с золотом просто. Что есть золото ? Сущность или природа. Что есть грязь? изменчивые состояния и пр.


Пример с золотом и золотым украшением двояк. В частности потому, что у нас сейчас есть представление о том, что такое золото.

Золотое украшение - это производная от золота. В нём всегда можно обнаружить золото.
То же самое потоком живого существа. В нём всегда есть неведение.

Но что такое само золото? Это некая фундаментальная реальность элементов. Можем ли мы обнаружить эту фундаментальную реальность в золотом украшении? Можем. Но можем ли мы сказать, что эта фундаментальная реальность имеет какой-то особый статус, из-за чего она стала золотым украшением? Нет, не можем. Потому что для того, чтобы увидеть реальность фундаментальных элементов, надо прекратить смотреть на мир через призму макрообъектов.

То же и с неведением. Просто в отличие от современного научного представления (которое оперирует познаваемым через восприятие), рассматривается ещё и само восприятие. Но картина получается та же.

На условном уровне у нас есть живой поток существа, который есть выделенное из реальности познаваемое из-за незнания её природы. Расковыривая этот поток, мы лишь обнаружим дхармы (кирпичи мироздания_, с восприятием, в отличие от научного представления_).
Но чтобы ответить на вопрос, что же такое дхармы, нужно остановить поток, чтобы "увидеть" то, что же видится как дхармы.
Просветлённого и его качества надо искать там, а не в потоке дхарм, его законах или в них самих по отдельности.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пример с золотом и золотым украшением двояк. В частности потому, что у нас сейчас есть представление о том, что такое золото.


Какое такое золото? Это всего лишь ярлык, которые прикреепляется к неким частицам и содержится в уме. Увольте от дальнейших объяснений, тем боле что их не просил.

----------


## Dron

> Но что такое само золото? Это некая фундаментальная реальность элементов. .


Если Таранатха- Нингма, то "золото" надо толковать по нингмапински, как ясность и познание, типа, свойства ума. Такое золото присутствует и в Уме Будды и в уме нараки, не меняется.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если Таранатха- Нингма, то "золото" надо толковать по нингмапински, как ясность и познание, типа, свойства ума. Такое золото присутствует и в Уме Будды и в уме нараки, не меняется.


Таранатха не ньингма (формально) .  но... 
ДРОН. Сейчас ведь флудить начнете

----------


## Dron

> Таранатха не ньингма (формально) .  но... 
> ДРОН. Сейчас ведь флудить начнете


Но? По сути верно?
Таранатха- сакья? Тогда тоже верно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но? По сути верно?


Да как сказать.... как сказать. Попытайтесь это обосновать  :Smilie: 
а там видно будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Да как сказать.... как сказать. Попытайтесь это обосновать 
> а там видно будет


Все уже видно- именно так и есть.

----------


## Нико

> Таранатха не ньингма (формально) .  но... 
> ДРОН. Сейчас ведь флудить начнете


А Таратанха кто -- формально

----------


## Aion

> А Таратанха кто -- формально


Не Таратанха, а Таранатха.  :Cool:  
Джонангпа.

----------

Alex (01.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А Таратанха кто -- формально


Если уж совсем формально -  Халха Джецун Дамба Джампел Намдрол Чокьи Гьялцен  :Wink:

----------

Alex (01.02.2013), Lungrig (01.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все уже видно- именно так и есть.


Не. Так не есть. Никто не виноват что Джонанг и Ньингма крайне близки. И то что некоторые основные положения используются и там и там. Но он не ньингмапинец

----------


## Greedy

> Если Таранатха- Нингма, то "золото" надо толковать по нингмапински, как ясность и познание, типа, свойства ума. Такое золото присутствует и в Уме Будды и в уме нараки, не меняется.


Только нарака (хотя ему там не до этого) не видит у себя всех украшений, коими украшен Будда, хотя они у него и есть.
А то, что нарака видит - украшением не является и ни в чём, что он видит, украшений Будды не найти.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Джонанг и Ньингма крайне близки


А в чем, кстати, расхождение?

----------

Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в чем, кстати, расхождение?


Давно это было,не помню.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Не. Так не есть. Никто не виноват что Джонанг и Ньингма крайне близки. И то что некоторые основные положения используются и там и там. Но он не ньингмапинец


И не сакьяпинец?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И не сакьяпинец?


Не. Джонанг была отдельной школой. И сейчас она снова такая

----------


## Dron

> Не. Джонанг была отдельной школой. И сейчас она снова такая


В чем ее уникальность? Кроме феодальных распрей.

----------


## Aion

> В чем ее уникальность?


Особенности традиции Джонанг

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В чем ее уникальность? Кроме феодальных распрей.


Одна из уникальностей - доктрина жентонг, сформированная полностью Долпопой (и как жентонг сутр и как жентонг тантр). Другая особенность - что в этой школе передавались полные учения калачакра-тантры и в частности учения йог стадии завершения этой тантры. Так сказать их основная фишка. Тем более что один из мастеров Джонанг,если память не изменяет Кюнпанг, как раз и собрал воедино около восемнадцати различных линий передачи этой тантры и собственно сформировал шесть йог Калачакры на основании этого объединения.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Одна из уникальностей - доктрина жентонг, сформированная полностью Долпопой (и как жентонг сутр и как жентонг тантр). Другая особенность - что в этой школе передавались полные учения калачакра-тантры и в частности учения йог стадии завершения этой тантры.


А если кто -то из Гелуг придет и получит все передачи, пострадает ли от этого упомянутая вами уникальность?

----------

Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А если кто -то из Гелуг придет и получит все передачи, пострадает ли от этого упомянутая вами уникальность?


а если вы перестанете косить под глупца и флудить - потеряете ли высвою уникальность?

----------


## Dron

> а если вы перестанете косить под глупца и флудить - потеряете ли высвою уникальность?


Разумеется.

А если кто -то из Гелуг придет и получит все передачи, пострадает ли от этого упомянутая вами уникальность?

----------

Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

Я сюда из другой темы позволю себе мысль высказать, ибо зарыто там в братской могиле множества мыслей по древу. Но к теме этой косвенно относится. 



> Проблема в том, что вместе с хинду мы вынуждены будем выкинуть в трэш многие буддийские линии. Как вы объясните механизм обретения Плода в тех вполне буддийских школах, которые не следуют мадхъямака-прасангике и воззрение которых никак с ней не совместимо? (А перетолковать в духе МП можно вообще все что угодно, т.к., как я уже говорил, мадхъямака-прасангика - это нкиакая не философия, а такой жесткий троллинг, и я совершенно не шутил при этом).
> 
> Вот, например, из "Сокровищницы знания" великого Джамгена Конгтрула, там, где он говорит о жентонге (я на работе и мне некогда переводить, но вы, насколько я помню, английским владеете):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Conventional [phenomena] are simply delusive appearances, *empty of any nature*. Dharmatā is unchanging, *not empty of a nature*. That being the case, the conventional [phenomena of] percepts and perceivers are simply the manifestations of delusive appearances — they are not things that exist by way of their own natures. Thus, they are empty of any nature of their own. [Looking at this in the context of] a dichotomy between self and other, it is also not possible that a knowable object exists with a nature that is other [than its own]. Thus, since [conventional phenomena] are empty in all regards, they are not non-empty. Primordial wisdom, which is dharmatā, *exists originally by way of its own nature* and never changes; therefore, *it is not empty of a nature of its own, and it always exists*.
> ...


Так вот, *проблема в том*, что есть трудности перевода. Берзин, отсюда:



> Каковы же тогда основные отличия пяти тибетских традиций? Одно из главных — это использование той или иной терминологии. ... Даже различные буддийские школы вкладывают разный смысл в одни и те же термины. На самом деле это обстоятельство представляет собой серьезное препятствие для тех, кто пытается изучать тибетский буддизм в целом. Даже в пределах одной традиции разные авторы по-разному определяют одни и те же термины; и даже один и тот же автор порой по-разному определяет термины в своих разных текстах. Не зная, какой именно смысл кроется за теми или иными техническими терминами, употребляемыми разными авторами, мы можем стать жертвами серьезных заблуждений. Позвольте мне привести несколько примеров.
> 
> Гелугпа говорят, что ум — понимаемый как осознавание объектов — непостоянен, в то время как кагьюпа и ньингмапа утверждают, что он постоянен. Кажется, что эти две точки зрения противоречат одна другой и взаимоисключающие, однако на самом деле это не так. Говоря о «непостоянстве», гелугпа имеют в виду, что осознавание объектов меняется каждое мгновение, так как осознаваемые объекты сами ежемоментно меняются. Говоря о «постоянстве», кагьюпа и ньингмапа имеют в виду, что осознавание объектов длится вечно; его основная природа не подвергается каким-либо воздействиям и, таким образом, никогда не меняется. Обе стороны вполне могли бы согласиться с утверждениями друг друга, но из-за того, что они используют один термин с разными значениями, создается впечатление, что они полностью противоречат друг другу. Конечно же, кагьюпа и ньингмапа сказали бы, что сознание каждого индивида каждое мгновение воспринимает или познает различные объекты; также и гелугпа, разумеется, согласятся с тем, что ум каждого индивида — это протяженность осознавания объектов, не имеющая ни начала, ни конца.
> 
> Еще один пример — это термин «взаимозависимое возникновение». Гелугпа говорят, что все существует в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения, имея при этом в виду, что явления существуют в качестве «того» или «этого» в зависимости от слов и концепций, способных достоверно обозначить их как «то» или «это». Познаваемые явления — это основа для обозначения, к которой применяются обозначающие их слова и концепции. В познаваемых явлениях нет ничего такого, что само по себе наделяло бы их существованием и характеристиками. Итак, для гелугпинцев существование в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения равнозначно пустотности — полного отсутствия невозможных способов существования.
> 
> С другой стороны, кагьюпа говорят, что абсолютная природа пребывает за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения. Звучит так, словно они утверждают независимое бытие этой абсолютной природы, существующей в силу самой себя, а не благодаря взаимозависимому возникновению. Но это не так. Здесь кагьюпа говорят о «взаимозависимом возникновении», имея в виду двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения. Окончательная или глубинная природа явлений находится за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения в том смысле, что она не возникает в зависимости от отсутствия осознавания по отношению к реальности (неведения). Гелугпа также приняли бы это утверждение. Просто они по-другому используют термин «взаимозависимое возникновение». Многие расхождения в позициях тибетских школ происходят из-за подобной разницы в значении ключевых терминов. Это одна из основных причин путаницы и неверного понимания.


В свете вышеизложенного, высказывание "Primordial wisdom, which is dharmatā, exists originally by way of its own nature and never changes; therefore, it is not empty of a nature of its own, and it always exists" может означать то, что природа дхарматы не возникает в зависимости от неведения - как это происходит с обычными феноменами, являющимися лишь проявлениями кармы. Существование дхарматы не обусловлено неведением - поэтому она существует как не пустая от возникновения по собственной природе("по собственной природе" здесь - *не* в смысле существования подлинного, неприписанного существования - т.е. не в том смысле, что луна вошла в отражение в чашку с водой).

----------

Secundus (02.02.2013), Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Conventional [phenomena] are simply delusive appearances, empty of any nature. Dharmatā is unchanging, not empty of a nature. That being the case, the conventional [phenomena of] percepts and perceivers are simply the manifestations of delusive appearances — they are not things that exist by way of their own natures. Thus, they are empty of any nature of their own. [Looking at this in the context of] a dichotomy between self and other, it is also not possible that a knowable object exists with a nature that is other [than its own]. Thus, since [conventional phenomena] are empty in all regards, they are not non-empty. Primordial wisdom, which is dharmatā, exists originally by way of its own nature and never changes; therefore, it is not empty of a nature of its own, and it always exists.
> 
> [The Three Characteristics] The imagined is nonexistent; the dependent exists conventionally. The consummate does not exist conventionally but does exist ultimately. You might wonder, did the sūtras not teach that even the dharmadhātu is empty? Generally speaking, it is empty, or emptiness, but that does not necessitate that it is empty of its own nature. Primordial wisdom [the dharmadhātu] is called “emptiness” because it is empty of all characteristics that are other than itself, that is, it is empty of all conceptual elaborations of percepts and perceivers.
> 
> Now [I will discuss] the three characteristics (trilakshana, mtshan nyid gsum): the imagined (parikalpita, kun brtags), dependent (paratantra, gzhan dbang), and consummate (parinishpanna, yongs grub)... The consummate [characteristic] does not exist conventionally and does exist ultimately (don dam du yod pa), thus it really exists.


У меня такое ощущение, что это про Читтаматру.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У меня такое ощущение, что это про Читтаматру.


Нико. Небольшой вопрос. С чего вы решили, что вся мадхьямака должна быть похожа на изложения прасангики?
Жентонг, будучи мадхьямакой, однако говорит про трисвабхаву и про то, что вы процитировали. И при этом никак не является читтаматрой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня такое ощущение, что это про Читтаматру.


А ты прочти *работу Таранатхи*, с которой начался тред. Там говорится о том, почему жентонг - не читтаматра.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> У меня такое ощущение, что это про Читтаматру.


У меня такое ощущение, что ты не знаешь определения абсолютной истины в рамках Нингма и в двух Сарма, кроме Гелуг.

----------


## Нико

> У меня такое ощущение, что ты не знаешь определения абсолютной истины в рамках Нингма и в двух Сарма, кроме Гелуг.


Конечно, откуда мне знать.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, откуда мне знать.


От добрых людей, мэм.

----------


## Нико

> От добрых людей, мэм.


Вы - один из них?

----------


## Dron

> Вы - один из них?


Я- один из них.

----------


## Нико

> Я- один из них.


Спассибо за доброту тогда. Я немного слышала об этом, ОБС.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Почему Просветлённый НЕ поток ума живых существ ?
> Почему в потоке ума живых существ НЕ находится Просветлённый ?


а можно спросить через ригпу ? 
ригпа это просветленный ? ригпа это поток ума ? ригпа это живые существа ?
ригпа это кто-то находится где-то ?

----------


## Dron

> Спассибо за доброту тогда. Я немного слышала об этом, ОБС.


Так доброта ж не проявилась пока. Ложная твоя благодарность, оказывается.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> (кирпичи мироздания_, с восприятием, в отличие от научного представления_).



Кирпич с восприятием.

----------

Дмитрий С (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Кирпич с восприятием.


Летит он и думает: "Ну вот, опять чья-то голова у меня на пути".

----------


## Dron

Денис 
COITO·ERGO·SVM?)
Как доказал Денис, дзен- работает.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Летит он и думает: "Ну вот, опять чья-то голова у меня на пути".


Ползут два кирпича с крыши. Один говорит: "Ну что за день мерзкий. Дождь, грязь, слякоть. Настроение - никакое". Второй отвечает: "Ничего-ничего... Лишь бы человек хороший попался..."

----------

Карма Палджор (02.02.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (31.01.2014), Нико (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так доброта ж не проявилась пока. Ложная твоя благодарность, оказывается.


Я заранее поблагодарила. )

----------


## Dron

> Я заранее поблагодарила. )


Природа Будды в толковании Нингма и двух из Сарма- ясность и познание.
Природа Будды в толковании Гелуг - пустота ума.

----------


## Нико

> Природа Будды в толковании Нингма и двух из Сарма- ясность и познание.
> Природа Будды в толковании Гелуг - пустота ума.


Ой, а я не знала!

----------


## Dron

> Ой, а я не знала!


Ты способна порождать шок в людях. Распоряжайся этой способностью с добротой.

----------


## Нико

> Ты способна порождать шок в людях. Распоряжайся этой способностью с добротой.


Ты тоже способен. Не забывай, за тобой следят спецслужбы.

----------


## Германн

> а можно спросить через ригпу ? 
> ригпа это просветленный ? ригпа это поток ума ? ригпа это живые существа ?
> ригпа это кто-то находится где-то ?


Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче («Беседы в Конвее»):

"Полностью реализовавшим существом можно назвать не только Будду Шакьямуни, исторического будду, поскольку буддисты условно допускают, что любое просветленное существо становится Буддой Шакьямуни. Такова уж свойственная людям ограниченность, но это не обязательно так. Существует бесчисленное множество просветленных существ" ...  "Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
 Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность".

Лопон Тензин Намдак («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон»): 

"Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»" ...  "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность".

----------


## Alex

Я про свое обещание не забыл, но сейчас совершенно нет времени на развернутый ответ, а писать абы как не хочется.

----------


## Tong Po

> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче («Беседы в Конвее»):
> 
> "Полностью реализовавшим существом можно назвать не только Будду Шакьямуни, исторического будду, поскольку буддисты условно допускают, что любое просветленное существо становится Буддой Шакьямуни. Такова уж свойственная людям ограниченность, но это не обязательно так. Существует бесчисленное множество просветленных существ" ...  "Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
>  Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность".
> 
> Лопон Тензин Намдак («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон»): 
> 
> "Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»" ...  "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность".


Вот, например, поэтому я лично и не считаю бон Будда Дхармой.

----------


## Павел Ш.

Всем привет, уважаемые форумчане, посоветуйте литературу по жентонг, если можно с коментариями, благодарю заранее.

----------


## Германн

> Я про свое обещание не забыл, но сейчас совершенно нет времени на развернутый ответ, а писать абы как не хочется.


Спасибо. Буду ждать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче («Беседы в Конвее»)


Пабонгка Ринпоче ("Ламрим"):

Таким образом, Ваджрадхара и Шакьямуни *по своей сущности едины; речь здесь не идет о двух различных потоках ума (ngo bo gcig nyid las rgyud tha dad med pa)*. Закончив свою деятельность для своих прямых учеников, Будда Шакьямуни вступил в нирвану. Но даже после этого он неоднократно преподавал Дхарму в Индии, являясь в облике ученого или йогина. В период первого распространения Дхармы в Тибете, он являлся как Шантаракшита, Падмасамбхава и другие. Во время второго периода распространения Дхармы в Тибете, он проявлялся в облике многих ученых и йогинов, таких как Атиша, Дже Цонкапа, и так далее. Следовательно, Дже Лобсанг Драгпа по своей сущности тоже есть сам Будда Шакьямуни.

Представьте себе, что [в монастырском обрядовом танце] танцор появляется на сцене в костюме Шанага . Люди говорят при этом: «Вот, пришел Шанаг», хотя на самом деле это лишь исполнитель его роли. Затем танцор удаляется и надевает маску Дхармараджи [становясь Ямой, защитником Дхармы]. При следующем его появлении на сцене люди говорят: «Это Дхармараджа», хотя в действительности речь идет всё время об одном и том же человеке, который просто меняет имена в зависимости от того, какой костюм на него надет. Подобным же образом, Победоносный Ваджрадхара проявляется как Будда Шакьямуни, Дже Цонкапа или как ваш собственный Гуру. Но эти проявления разных аспектов по своей сущности едины.

одна луна, находящаяся в небе, многократно отражается в воде, налитой в разные сосуды. Так же и *ум всех будд, то есть изначальная мудрость нераздельности блаженства и пустоты, будучи единого вкуса с дхармадхату* (*sangs rgyas thams cad kyi thugs bde stong gnyis su med pa'i ye shes*), является ученикам в различных аспектах: для тех из них, кто склонен обучаться у шраваков — в форме шравака, для тех, кого наилучшим образом обучат пратьекабудды — в облике пратьекабудды, а для учеников, склонных обучаться на пути будд и бодхисаттв [в облике, соответствующем их склонности]. В Сутре встречи отца и сына читаем:

Ради блага всех живых существ
Они проявляются в облике Индры и Брахмы;
Некоторым же они являются как демоны .
Мирским умом этого не постичь.


Последняя цитата, кстати, к вопросу о возможной пользе учений, в которых фигурируют Индра и Брахма.

Я вовсе не утверждаю, что ЧНН неправ. Более того, мне лично (как завзятому индивидуалисту))) его интерпретация даже больше импонирует. Но стили изложения могут быть разными, это факт. Так что не переживайте особо, Герман. Молитесь пустоте пустоты, и спасетесь.

----------

Lungrig (09.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Пабонгка Ринпоче ("Ламрим"):
> 
> [COLOR="#0000FF"]Таким образом, Ваджрадхара и Шакьямуни *по своей сущности едины; речь здесь не идет о двух различных потоках ума*.


Здесь не идет речь не о двух различных потоках ума, слившихся в единстве, а об одном обо одной личности из многих. Вы же видите, что Пабонка перечисляет отдельные имена, а не говорит- ну, это все атман, все пандиты всех времен едины, одна сантана.

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> одна сантана.


Кстати, Сантана -- это такой певец был?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь не идет речь не о двух различных потоках ума, слившихся в единстве, а об одном обо одной личности из многих. Вы же видите, что Пабонка перечисляет отдельные имена, а не говорит- ну, это все атман, все пандиты всех времен едины, одна сантана.


Читайте внимательнее: речь здесь не идет о двух различных потоках ума (rgyud tha dad med pa).
rgyud tha dad med pa - это и значит "одна сантана".
Один поток, принимающий разные облики и соответственно имеющий разные имена - вот о чем говорит Пабонгка.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Кстати, Сантана -- это такой певец был?


Конечно, как и "Нирвана".

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (31.01.2014), Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Читайте внимательнее: речь здесь не идет о двух различных потоках ума (rgyud tha dad med pa).
> rgyud tha dad med pa - это и значит "одна сантана".
> Один поток, принимающий разные облики и соответственно имеющий разные имена - вот о чем говорит Пабонгка.


То есть вы полагаете, что это некий такой поток, в смысле сумма умов? Тогда в нем должны быть не только Шакьямуни, но и все прежние будды, верно?

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть вы полагаете, что это некий такой поток, в смысле сумма умов?


Я вообще ничего не предполагаю. Я привел цитату из авторитетного автора чтобы показать, что в традиции есть разные интерпретации.
А уж что имел в виду Пабонгка - решайте сами.

----------


## Нико

> Так доброта ж не проявилась пока. Ложная твоя благодарность, оказывается.


А как проявить? Подскажи.

----------


## Dron

> Я вообще ничего не предполагаю. Я привел цитату из авторитетного автора чтобы показать, что в традиции есть разные интерпретации.
> А уж что имел в виду Пабонгка - решайте сами.


Сергей, подскажите, с каких пор ваша авторская интерпретация незамутненным образом стала традиционной? С сегодняшнего зимнего вечера, или немного ранее?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, подскажите, с каких пор ваша авторская интерпретация незамутненным образом стала традиционной? С сегодняшнего зимнего вечера, или немного ранее?


Там вообще нет никакой моей интерпретации - только перевод.
Так что это интерпретация Пабонгки, а не моя. А чтобы исключить упрек в неправильности перевода я даже привел слова на языке оригинала - кому надо могут проверить.
Или вы считаете интерпретацию Пабонгки нетрадиционой?

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А как проявить? Подскажи.


Открой новую тему и переведи одно из возражений (или "возражений", кто знает) Чопела Цонкапе.

----------


## Dron

> Там вообще нет никакой моей интерпретации - только перевод.
> Так что это интерпретация Пабонгки, а не моя. А чтобы исключить упрек в неправильности перевода я даже привел слова на языке оригинала - кому надо могут проверить.
> Или вы считаете интерпретацию Пабонгки нетрадиционой?


Понятно. Тогда вопрос, как вы считаете, в традиции Гелуг Ваджрадхара - это какой-то специальный отдельный Будда, с собственной историей Пробуждения, или иное?

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда вопрос, как вы считаете


Ответил уже: я никак не считаю.
Я переводчик, а не считальщик.

----------


## Dron

> Ответил уже: я никак не считаю.
> Я переводчик, а не считальщик.


Вы из какой-то особой касты переводчиков, которая непосредственно переводит *самый реальный смысл*, не только порядок слов, со смыслом, вкладываемым ими?

----------


## Нико

Открой новую тему и переведи одно из возражений (или "возражений", кто знает) Чопела Цонкапе.

Живя в Лхасе, он также преподавал философию Мадхъямика в
собственной, чрезвычайно оригинальной интерпретации. Его уче-
ник Да-ва-санг-бо, последователь школы Ньингма, конспектировал
его лекции и позже включил свои конспекты и раннее эссе Гедуна
Чопела о правильном восприятии (записанное в блокноте) в книгу
под названием «Верное изложение глубинных основ срединности:
украшение мысли Нагарджуны». Книга была опубликована в Лхасе
и затем в Калимпонге в 1951 году. В работе подвергаются критике
взгляды на философию Мадхъямика знаменитого Цонкапы, основа-
теля школы Гелугпа и поэтому главного объекта поклонения в уни-
верситетах, где учился Гедун Чопел, — Дра-ши-кьиле в Амдо и Дре-
пунг Го-манге в Лхасе. Гедун Чопел предупредил Да-ва-санг-бо, что
после его смерти книга вызовет множество споров и подвергнется
ожесточенным нападкам, и призвал своего ученика к осторожности.
Монгольский ученый Геше Гел-ден, обосновавшийся в Нью-
Джерси, рассказал мне о случайной встрече с подвыпившим Геду-
ном Чопелом на улицах Лхасы. Гедун Чопел завел его в какой-то
дом и там чрезвычайно доходчиво изложил ему свою интерпретацию
Мадхъямики. Геше Гел-ден был поражен способностью Гедуна Чо-
пела сохранять ясность мысли даже в состоянии опьянения, что
напоминает о его юношеском поступке, когда он продемонстриро-
вал силу своей концентрации, рисуя в нетрезвом виде.
Гедун Чопел критиковал сложный анализ Цонкапы философии
Мадхъямика за обилие подчас запутанных и трудных для понимания
тонкостей. В частности, он считал заумью различие, которое делал
Цонкапа между существованием и самообусловленным существо-
По некоторым сведениям, он был автором иллюстрированных книг по
истории Индии и Цейлона, но они не сохранились.
нием, и его утверждение о том, что в пустоте объектом отрицания
является только самообусловленное существование. Действитель-
но, Цонкапа заявляет, что, пока человек не постиг пустоту, он не
может правильно отличить существование от самообусловленного
существования, но в то же время настаивает на том, что первый этап
при медитации на пустоту — уяснить для себя, что есть самообус-
ловленное существование и как оно представляется уму. Последо-
ватели Цонкапы пытаются сгладить это явное противоречие, объяс-
няя, что первое постижение самообусловленного существования
происходит посредством простого верного предположения, а не
правильного восприятия.
Тем не менее в своей критике Гедун Чопел подчеркивает необ-
ходимость постижения пустоты медитативным путем, призывая не
довольствоваться употреблением терминологии, значение которой
не понято и не пережито на собственном опыте. Он заключает, что,
не обращая внимания на все вербальные различия, нужно на деле
опровергать горшок, колонну, существование, несуществование и
тому подобное; при этом не следует забывать об основном объекте
в стремлении к опровержению некоего отдельно взятого самообус-
ловленного существования. Эта точка зрения, по его мнению, ха-
рактерна и для последователей Ньингма, а также для ученых-эмпи-
риков Гелугпа, таких, как Джанг-гья Рол-бэй-дор-же, Гунг-танг Кон-
чок-ден-бэй-дрон-ме и Первый Панчен-лама Ло-санг-чо-гьи-гьел-
цен. Джанг-гья замечает:
«Похоже, что, оставив конкретные явления в покое, они ищут
некий рогообразный предмет, дабы сделать его объектом от-
рицания».
Таким образом, Гедун Чопел подвергал критике не всю школу Гелугпа,
а преобладающую в ней традицию, которая, судя по тому, как в ней
трактуются концептуальные различия, не основана на опыте.
И все же в своих работах Гедун Чопел нередко опровергает цен-
тральные постулаты школы Гелугпа. В начале работы «Украшение
мысли Нагарджуны» автор пространно описывает произвольный ха-
рактер так называемого «правильного восприятия»1 (Ргатапа), ко-
торому придается немалое значение в текстах Гелугпа. В заключи-
тельной части «Трактата о страсти» он говорит:
«Разве можно доверять общепринятым понятиям, убедив-
Эта часть труда была записана его рукой в блокноте.
18
шись на собственном опыте, как сильно меняется отношение
к тому или иному с раннего детства до глубокой старости?
Иногда даже богиня может вызвать раздражение, а при взгля-
де на старуху порождается страсть. То, что существует сейчас,
потом исчезнет, а на смену ему придет новое. Заблуждения
ума не поддаются исчислению».
Кроме того, в противовес попыткам сторонников Гелугпа объяс-
нить, что для будды секунда равна зону (неисчислимому периоду
времени), а мировая система равна частице, что благодаря волшеб-
ным силам будды эти понятия не являются взаимоисключающими,
Гедун Чопел говорит, что настоящие волшебники не будды, а мы,
простые смертные, так как в силу нашего концептуального мышле-
ния мировую систему невозможно вместить в частицу, а эон — в
секунду. Он намекает, что ученым школы Гелугпа легче ориентиро-
ваться в своих постулатах на восприятие просветленных существ,
или будд, чем на ограниченное восприятие обычных людей.
Стандартная позиция последователей школы Гелугпа основана
на законе об исключенной середине; они отказываются восприни-
мать буквально многие утверждения Будды, Нагарджуны и других, в
которых, как им кажется, отрицается и существование, и несущест-
вование, объясняя это тем, что на самом деле в этих утверждениях
опровергается самообусловленное существование. Однако Гедун
Чопел не верит в закон об исключенной середине, настаивая на том,
что реальность действительно находится за гранью всех двойствен-
ных предположений. В «Трактате о страсти» в одном из отступлений
он говорит, что реальности присущи, на первый взгляд, противоре-
чивые признаки — пустота и блаженство:
«Если рассматривать запредельное значение, то есть конеч-
ную природу стабильного (окружающей среды) и движуще-
гося (ее обитателей), с негативной стороны, оно пустотно, а
с позитивной — являет собой блаженство. Пустота есть не-
аффирмативный негатив, а блаженство есть позитив, что дает
нам повод усомниться в уместности подведения их под одну
основу; однако не надо бояться рассуждений, облекающих их
союз в двойственные концепции».
Его познания в диалектике убедили его в ограниченности логики.
Он также критикует слепую веру в описания Чистой Земли, не
выходящие за рамки индийской культуры, замечая, что, случись Буд-
19
де рассказывать о ней на Тибете, он бы учел тибетские обычаи, и
тогда в Чистой Земле росли бы деревья исполнения желаний с ли-
стьями, уставленными чашками масляного чая. При этом Гедуна
Чопела нельзя обвинить в нигилистическом релятивизме; он не го-
ворит, что не верит в состояние будды, а утверждает, что Будда про-
поведовал так, чтобы его учения были доступны для аудитории. Оче-
видно, его проницательный ум иконоборца и многочисленные по-
ездки привили ему чувство культурного релятивизма, отличавшее
его от большинства его соотечественников.
Его работа «Украшение мысли Нагарджуны» отличается таким
свободомыслием, что в наши дни некоторые консервативные сто-
ронники школы Гелугпа, не смея отрицать, что Гедун Чопел был
выдающимся ученым, но будучи не в силах представить себе, что
умный человек мог критиковать Цонкапу, полагают, что основные
идеи «Украшения мысли Нагарджуны» принадлежали не Гедуну Чо-
пелу, а его ученику — последователю школы Ньингма Да-ва-санг-
бо1. Книгу восприняли крайне серьезно, и впоследствии она была
подвергнута критике в работах его бывшего наставника Ше-раб-гья-
цо, Дзэй-мэй Ло-санг-бел-дена и соученика по колледжу Го-манг
университета Дре-бунг Йон-ден-гья-цо.
Политические взгляды Гедуна Чопела были столь же крамольны
и в конце концов принесли ему несчастье. Живя в Индии, он был
близок к тибетским политическим эмигрантам, в частности, к Рап-га
Бом-да-цангу, организатороу политического движения, известного
как «Ассоциация борцов за изменение Западного Тибета». То, что
Гедун Чопел, демонстрируя свои симпатии этому прогрессивному
политическому движению, создал его эмблему — серп, меч и ткацкий
станок, — вероятно, особенно раздражало консервативных членов
тибетского правительства. Действительно, само название организа-
Лично я не придерживаюсь этой точки зрения. Хотя я отдаю себе отчет
в том, что любой составитель вносит дополнения и изменения в текст руко-
писи, мне известны неоднократные попытки тибетцев переписать историю в
чисто сектантских интересах. Как было упомянуто выше, работа вышла в свет
до того, как ее автор попал в тюрьму, и поскольку Гедун Чопел всегда отли-
чался независимостью взглядов, маловероятно, что он написал книгу в соав-
торстве со своим учеником. К тому же два моих учителя — геше Ванг-гьел
(1901—1983) и Кенсур Нга-ванг-лек-ден (1898—1971), — учившиеся в кол-
ледже Го-манг в одно время с Гедуном Чопелом, не ставили авторство текста
под сомнение. И наконец, геше Гел-ден ни словом не упомянул о каких-либо
противоречиях между тем» что рассказал ему Гедун Чопел в день их встречи
в Лхасе, и содержанием «Украшения мысли Нагарджуны».
20
ции говорит о «Западном Тибете», странном термине, который по
звучанию напоминает слово, которым китайцы именуют Тибет —
«Снизан», — что буквально означает: «западные провинции». По-
скольку термин отражает притязания китайцев на две восточные
провинции Тибета, Амдо и Кхам, для многих в правительстве Тибета
название движения, должно быть, звучало как пощечина.
Калимпонгская группировка выпускала памфлеты с нападками
на тибетские порядки, и озабоченные этим британские власти в Ин-
дии разослали ее членам повестки с требованием покинуть страну.
Гедун Чопел, получив коварное «приглашение» от министра каби-
нета посетить Лхасу, в Цо-не был взят под арест и выслан в Лхасу,
где на некоторое время его оставили в покое. Он привез с собой
только коврик, заменявший ему постель, печку, алюминиевый гор-
шочек для приготовления пищи и большой черный железный ящик
с книгами и рукописями. Своей жизнью он оправдывал данное им
себе прозвище Нищий из Амдо. Осенью 1947 года комитет во главе
с Сур-кангом, наиболее влиятельным лицом в правительстве конца
сороковых годов, предъявил ему официальное обвинение в подлоге,
но осужден он был за «подрывную политическую деятельность».
Вслед за этим Сур-канг обвинил его в принадлежности к коммуни-
стической партии. (Слухи так разрослись, что вскоре его уже назы-
вали русским шпионом.) По всей вероятности, основными повода-
ми для его ареста послужили его участие в разработке проекта кон-
ституции, в которую входило создание парламентских учреждений,
что шло в пику консервативному правительству, а также его откры-
тое неприятие религиозных догм. Кроме того, тибетское правитель-
ство опасалось, что «Ассоциация борцов за изменение Западного
Тибета» получит поддержку Гоминдана. Сам Гедун Чопел позже го-
ворил, что, как он полагал в то время, британские власти решили
арестовать его как коммуниста из-за его исследований, подтверж-
дающих, что Тибет — независимое государство с территорией, ис-
торически занимавшей часть Индии. Британцы же признавали ки-
тайский сюзеренитет над Тибетом и к тому же хотели сохранить
границы своей империи.
Когда за ним пришли представители властей, он высказал две
просьбы: во-первых, чтобы они не прикасались к бесчисленному
множеству его записей на обрывках бумаги и папиросных обертках,
аккуратно разложенных по всей комнате, так как это черновики но-
вой книги, в которой будут представлены доказательства суверени-
тета тибетской нации, и, во-вторых, чтобы не разглашали его тайну
о том, что, не имея времени на семейную жизнь, для удовлетворения
21
плотских потребностей он держит дома резиновую куклу в челове-
ческий рост (ее лицо он раскрасил «под кочевницу»). Впоследствии
ни одна из его просьб не была удовлетворена.
Члены кабинета настояли на просмотре всех его рукописей и, не
найдя в них никаких улик, перешли к допросам, подчас применяя
порку. Гедун Чопел все отрицал. Несмотря на отсутствие сущест-
венных доказательств, его посадили в тюрьму вместе с обычными
уголовниками. В тюрьме он проводил ночи с неграмотной женщи-
ной родом из Авахо.

----------


## Dron

> Открой новую тему и переведи одно из возражений (или "возражений", кто знает) Чопела Цонкапе.
> 
> Живя в Лхасе, он также преподавал философию Мадхъямика в
> собственной, чрезвычайно оригинальной интерпретации. Его уче-
> ник Да-ва-санг-бо, последователь школы Ньингма, конспектировал
> его лекции и позже включил свои конспекты и раннее эссе Гедуна
> Чопела о правильном восприятии (записанное в блокноте) в книгу
> под названием «Верное изложение глубинных основ срединности:
> украшение мысли Нагарджуны». Книга была опубликована в Лхасе
> ...


А, так это ты издала в 90 х эту книгу? Как бы, заранее поблагодарила?

----------


## Нико

> А, так это ты издала в 90 х эту книгу? Как бы, заранее поблагодарила?


Да, я издала. А кого мне надо благодарить?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> которая непосредственно переводит


А вы что предлагаете? Там где написано "один поток" переводить "разные потоки"?

----------


## Dron

> А вы что предлагаете? Там где написано "один поток" переводить "разные потоки"?


Я предлагаю понимать, кто есть Ваджрадхара

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да, я издала. А кого мне надо благодарить?


Меня, вроде так так ты недавно считала.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я предлагаю понимать, кто есть Ваджрадхара


Ну и понимайте себе на здоровье, кто ж вам мешает?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Нико, дорогая, ну вот зачем ты провоцируешь товарища на флуд? знаешь же его слабость. Он ведь на условно-досрочном, а вы, мамки, за него поручились.
Да и оверквотинг не по теме - дурной тон.
)))

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну и понимайте себе на здоровье, кто ж вам мешает?


Никто не мешает, а вам?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никто не мешает, а вам?


Неконструктивно.
Обсудите лучше Пабонгку, а меня оставьте в покое.

----------


## Dron

> Нико, дорогая, ну вот зачем ты провоцируешь товарища на флуд? знаешь же его слабость. К тому же вы, мамки, за него поручились.
> Да и оверквотинг не по теме - дурной тон.
> )))


Сергей, вы то не будете делать скидки на мои слабости, верно?
Ответьте пожалуйста, мой вопрос про личность Ваджрадхары- тупой, несвязный?

----------


## Dron

> Неконструктивно.
> Обсудите лучше Пабонгку, а меня оставьте в покое.


Какого именно Пабонку, который в моем воображении, пребывающий в полном согласии с прежним Гелуг, или Пабонку, заделавшимся Че Геварой от Адвайты в вашем воображении?

ИМХО, это немеряно конструктивно.

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, вы то не будете делать скидки на мои слабости, верно?
> Ответьте пожалуйста, мой вопрос про личность Ваджрадхары- тупой, несвязный?


Нет, не тупой. Просто я не хочу обсуждать с Вами *мое* понимание Ваджрадхары.
А как понимает это Пабонгка, мне кажется, достаточно ясно из его слов. В чем вы видите мою интерпретацию вы так и не объяснили. Там ведь только перевод.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, не тупой. Просто я не хочу обсуждать с Вами *мое* понимание Ваджрадхары.
> А как понимает это Пабонгка, мне кажется, достаточно ясно из его слов. В чем вы видите мою интерпретацию вы так и не объяснили. Там ведь только перевод.


Ну, и мое понимание- только перевод) 
Что будем делать?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, и мое понимание- только перевод)


А где ваш перевод?
Вы как-то по-другому переводите приведенный отрывок? опубликуйте. Полный тибетский текст вот здесь.

----------


## Нико

Дрон, не шали.

----------


## Dron

> А где ваш перевод?
> Вы как-то по-другому переводите приведенный отрывок? опубликуйте. Полный тибетский текст вот здесь.


Спасибо за ссылку. Но, что же получается? Получается, что любой, знающий значения тибетских слов, может их комбинировать в произвольном порядке,вне контекста?
Второй вопрос- вы действительно утверждаете возможность адекватного перевода текста, где упомянут Ваджрадхара, без знания "кто есть Ваджрадхара для тех, кто о нем говорит"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> возможность адекватного перевода


Укажите, в чем именно неадекватность перевода.
Все остальное - пустословие (или, говоря в терминологии форумов, флуд).

----------


## Dron

> Укажите, в чем именно неадекватность перевода.
> Все остальное - пустословие (или, говоря в терминологии форумов, флуд).


Неадекватность в приписывании небуддийских смыслов буддийским деятелям.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неадекватность в приписывании небуддийских смыслов буддийским деятелям.


Приведите свой вариант перевода.
Все остальное - пустословие (или, говоря в терминологии форумов, флуд).

----------


## Dron

Порядок слов, приведенный вами, верен, но я, в отличии от вас извлекаю из него смысл в соответствии с тем, что и кто есть Ваджрадхара. В этом разница наших подходов. Согласны ли вы, что именно в этом разница наших подходов к данному тексту? Или опять скажете, что флуд)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Порядок слов, приведенный вами, верен, но я, в отличии от вас извлекаю из него смысл в соответствии с тем, что и кто есть Ваджрадхара. В этом разница наших подходов. Согласны ли вы, что именно в этом разница наших подходов к данному тексту? Или опять скажете, что флуд)?


Конечно, флуд.
Вы мне приписывает извлечение какого-то смысла. А я вообще ничего не извлекал. Я лишь дал перевод, который, как вы признаете, верен.
Если же считаете, что не верен, дайте свой.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, флуд.
> Вы мне приписывает извлечение какого-то смысла. А я вообще ничего не извлекал. Я лишь дал перевод, который, как вы признаете, верен.


Перевод смысла и перевод порядка слов идентичны в итоге?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перевод смысла и перевод порядка слов идентичны в итоге?


Покажите иной смысл в этом порядке слов, если он верен (как вы ранее утверждали).
А лучше просто перестаньте болтать по-пусту.

----------


## Dron

> Таким образом, Ваджрадхара и Шакьямуни по своей сущности едины; речь здесь о двух различных потоках ума (ngo bo gcig nyid las rgyud tha dad med pa).


Речь идет о потоке ума и о его природе. Которая может быть- ясность и познание, как в Нингма, Кагью, Сакья, или- пустота, как в Гелуг.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Речь идет о потоке ума и о его природе. Которая может быть- ясность и познание, как в Нингма, Кагью, Сакья, или- пустота, как в Гелуг.


Вы произвольно изменили перевод, убрав частицу "не":



> Таким образом, Ваджрадхара и Шакьямуни по своей сущности едины; *речь здесь о двух различных потоках ума* (ngo bo gcig nyid las rgyud tha dad med pa).


Это перевод неправильный, то, что у Пабонгки, так перевести нельзя, как бы вам это не хотелось. У него сказано другое.

правильный перевод:
по своей сущности едины (ngo bo gcig nyid), поскольку (las) [их] поток ума (rgyud) не является разными (tha dad med pa).

tha dad med pa = do not differ

Фантазировать - не лучший способ подтвердить свою правоту.
Хотя, подозреваю, у вас и цели такой нет. Просто поболтать охота.

----------


## Dron

> [Вы произвольно изменили перевод, убрав частицу "не":


Я ошибся. Но, как я посмотрю, с ней даже лучше. Спасибо, давайте, действительно, взглянем.





> Это перевод неправильный, то, что у Пабонгки, так перевести нельзя, как бы вам это не хотелось. У него сказано другое.
> 
> правильный перевод:
> по своей сущности едины (ngo bo gcig nyid), поскольку (las) [их] поток ума (rgyud) не является разными (tha dad med pa).


Ну, что ж, Сергей, вы уже сами догадались, наверное, что и поток ума брюквы с умом Ваджрадхары не является разным? По некоторым весомым причинам? Если нет, я продолжу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если нет, я продолжу.


Да выкладывайте сразу, чего там.
Это ведь вы постигаете ум Ваджрадхары. А я простой переводчик, ремесленник, можно сказать. Что с меня взять.
Мне бы буковки правильно расставить согласно грамматике и синтаксису.

----------


## Dron

> Да выкладывайте сразу, чего там.


Лорд, узрите:



> по с*воей сущности едины* (ngo bo gcig nyid), поскольку (las) [их] поток ума (rgyud) не является разными (tha dad med pa).


Не является разными, не является одним, не является комбинацией двух и отрицанием обоих. Пабонка просто в сжатом виде цитирует Нагарджуну, а вы что то другое от него ждали, да?
о своей сущности едины (ngo bo gcig nyid), поскольку (las) [их] поток ума (rgyud) не является разными (tha dad med pa).



> Это ведь вы постигаете ум Ваджрадхары. А я простой переводчик, ремесленник, можно сказать.


Да да, я постигаю, а вы не сечете, whathever. Поиздевались, и достаточно, добро пожаловать обратно в буддизм.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Беда, коли цитаты Нагаджуны чудятся. Casus incurabilis.

----------


## Dron

> Беда, коли цитаты Нагаджуны чудятся. Casus incurabilis.


Там где отступление от его (Нагарджуны) слов грозило немедленным, а также кромешным адом? )) Там просто не было вариантов, такая вот ист. реконструкция.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пабонка просто в сжатом виде цитирует Нагарджуну


Вы фантазируете.

Пабонгка же ясно иллюстрирует свою мысль сравнениями: подобно тому, как одна луна отражается в многочисленных сосудах с водой; подобно тому, как один актер надевает разные одежды.
В ваше толкование это никак не укладывается.
Интересно было бы понять, почему он так говорит, что это за традиция. А фантазировать - совершенно непродуктивно.

----------


## Dron

> Вы фантазируете.


Я отрицаю атман в словах Пабоки, опираясь на 2500 летний контекст, а называете это фантазией, опираясь на ваш теософический контекст. Нет?



> Пабонгка же ясно иллюстрирует свою мысль сравнениями: подобно тому, как одна луна отражается в многочисленных сосудах с водой; подобно тому, как один актер надевает разные одежды.


Абсолютно ясно иллюстрирует, яснее некуда.



> В ваше толкование это никак не укладывается.


Я же уложил, ну как же так? Что ж вы говорите такое)?



> Интересно было бы понять, почему он так говорит


Действительно, интересно, вероятно, потому, что неимоверно хардкорный буддист, нет?



> А фантазировать - совершенно непродуктивно.


Напишите к этим словам какой нибудь эмбиент, сделаю своим будильником.
.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я отрицаю атман в словах Пабоки


Да, это поистине предел прасанги.

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да, это поистине предел прасанги.


А кроме ерничанья?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кроме ерничанья?


А кроме я уже сказал: вы фантазируете, у Пабонгки написано другое, чем вам видится. Это следует и из структуры его фразы и из приведенных им примеров.
Вы же свои выводы делаете только из того, что вам кажется, будто он говорит нечто подобное индуизму. Ненаучно.

----------


## Dron

> А кроме я уже сказал: вы фантазируете, у Пабонгки написано другое, чем вам видится. Это следует и из структуры его фразы и из приведенных им примеров.
> Вы же свои выводы делаете только из того, что вам кажется, будто он говорит нечто подобное индуизму. Ненаучно.


Сергей?

----------

Pema Sonam (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да да, я постигаю, а вы не сечете, whathever. Поиздевались, и достаточно, добро пожаловать обратно в буддизм.


Дрон, хватит уже. Хос Пабонку переводит в конце концов, а не ты.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, хватит уже. Хос Пабонку переводит в конце концов, а не ты.


Что именно "хватит"?

----------


## Нико

> Что именно "хватит"?


Приставать с глупостями.

----------


## Dron

> Приставать с глупостями.


Признайся, что не читала тред.

----------


## Нико

> Меня, вроде так так ты недавно считала.


Не совсем понятна мысль.

----------


## Нико

> Признайся, что не читала тред.


Признаюсь, читала. Ты ищешь "некий рогообразный предмет"? ) Или просто?

----------


## Нико

> Whatever, ты победила).


Я не хотела :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Признаюсь, читала. Ты ищешь "некий рогообразный предмет"? ) Или просто?


Сергей указал, что изложение Пабонки очень сильно оригинально, и отлично от изложения ННР, я возразил. Что здесь вам не нравится, солнцеокая?

----------


## Нико

> Сергей указал, что изложение Пабонки очень сильно оригинально, и отлично от изложения ННР, я возразил. Что здесь вам не нравится, солнцеокая?


Изложение Пабонки, конечно, довольно традиционное. И отлично от изложения ННР тоже. ))) Я не поняла твой вопрос про Ваджрадхару.

----------


## Dron

> Изложение Пабонки, конечно, довольно традиционное. И отлично от изложения ННР тоже. )))


Вот ровно на этом моменте я не согласился с Сергеем, не объяснишь ли, в чем отличие?

----------


## Нико

> Вот ровно на этом моменте я не согласился с Сергеем, не объяснишь ли, в чем отличие?


Разные традиции.

----------


## Dron

> Разные традиции.


А по сути? Если абстрагироваться от факта, что разные традиции и посмотреть просто как на тексты?

----------


## Нико

> А по сути? Если абстрагироваться от факта, что разные традиции и посмотреть просто как на тексты?


Ты какой именно текст ННР имеешь в виду? Не забывай, что Пабонка Ринпоче практиковал Шугдена. Это я о том, что он в принципе не мог иметь отношения к нингма.

----------


## Dron

> Ты какой именно текст ННР имеешь в виду?


Любой



> Не забывай, что Пабонка Ринпоче практиковал Шугдена. Это я о том, что он в принципе не мог иметь отношения к нингма.


Данный юнит тут абсолютно непричем.

----------


## Нико

> Любой
> 
> Данный юнит тут абсолютно непричем.


Слышь, я читала Пабонку, читала и кое-что из ННР. Слушала ННР по интернету. Не заметила сильного сходства. Наверное, вот и всё, что я могу сказать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Так что, на всех будд таки одна сантана?

----------


## Dron

> Слышь, я читала Пабонку, читала и кое-что из ННР. Слушала ННР по интернету. Не заметила сильного сходства. Наверное, вот и всё, что я могу сказать.


Не заметила...
Приведи пример отличия, тогда. Любой.

----------


## Нико

> Не заметила...
> Приведи пример отличия, тогда. Любой.


А ты приведи пример сходства. Только не надо говорить, что их объединяет вера в Будду и Ваджрадхару. У Пабогки про ригпа сильно много говорится? И про ади-будду, например?

----------


## Dron

> А ты приведи пример сходства. Только не надо говорить, что их объединяет вера в Будду и Ваджрадхару. У Пабогки про ригпа сильно много говорится? И про ади-будду, например?


Приведи пример первая, это БФ, правила джунглей, прости.

----------


## Нико

> Приведи пример первая, это БФ, правила джунглей, прости.


У меня сейчас нет под рукой книг ни того, ни другого. (

----------


## Dron

> У меня сейчас нет под рукой книг ни того, ни другого. (


Можно по смыслу, ай траст ю.

----------


## Нико

> Можно по смыслу, ай траст ю.


Обвинят в злопыхательстве же опять.  А если честно, у ННР система -- это не традиционный дзогчен. Там многие учения исходят от линии т.н. "видений". Такое есть и было в истории.

----------


## Dron

> Обвинят в злопыхательстве же опять.  А если честно, у ННР система -- это не традиционный дзогчен. Там многие учения исходят от линии т.н. "видений". Такое есть и было в истории.


Да нет же, не об этом вопрос, а о, якобы существующей разнице в изложении: как соотносятся сантана и ум будды.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Обвинят в злопыхательстве же опять.  А если честно, у ННР система -- это не традиционный дзогчен. Там многие учения исходят от линии т.н. "видений". Такое есть и было в истории.


Вполне традиционный дзогчен. Терма — это тоже традиция.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Лучше бы вернуться к теме треда.
Вопрос ведь интересный поставлен.
Хотя я думаю, ответить на него непросто отчасти из-за терминологической неясности перевода.

----------

Германн (09.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что, на всех будд таки одна сантана?


Может и разная, но непонятно, как их различить: признаков-то нету.
Возможно, именно поэтому Пабонгка и акцентирует на том, что, типа, как бы одна. Ему это важно чисто методологически, он таким образом обосновывает мысль, что всякий гуру - истинный будда. Только в этом случае "будда" придется писать с большой буквы: "Будда" ))))
Короче, как всегда: в буддиских наставлениях отличить философию от дидактики порой довольно трудно. А мы тут копья ломаем: что, мол, он хотел сказать, и почему тут говорится одно, а там - другое?
А ответ простой: дидактика это, а не философия. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Да нет же, не об этом вопрос, а о, якобы существующей разнице в изложении: как соотносятся сантана и ум будды.


Как причина и результат.

----------


## Нико

> Вполне традиционный дзогчен. Терма — это тоже традиция.


Я бы не назвала это "традиционным дзогченом". Может, Хос меня поправит?

----------


## Dron

> Может и разная, но непонятно, как их различить: признаков-то нету.
> Возможно, именно поэтому Пабонгка и акцентирует на том, что, типа, как бы одна. Ему это важно чисто методологически, он таким образом обосновывает мысль, что всякий гуру - истинный будда. Только в этом случае "будда" придется писать с большой буквы: "Будда" ))))
> Короче, как всегда: в буддиских наставлениях отличить философию от дидактики порой довольно трудно. А мы тут копья ломаем: что, мол, он хотел сказать, и почему тут говорится одно, а там - другое?
> А ответ простой: дидактика это, а не философия. ))))


Рискну поиметь другое мнение- все вполне ясно сказано. Ясно сказано, что Ваджрадхара- не иной поток ума, а нечто другое. Буддийский контекст подсказывает, что Ваджрадхара- символ природы ума. Иной контекст подсказывает океан.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я бы не назвала это "традиционным дзогченом". Может, Хос меня поправит?


В изложении - вполне традиционный, опирающийся на тантры этой линии.
В подходе к обучению - это учителю решать, а не нам. Но ограничений тут нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ясно сказано, что Ваджрадхара- не иной поток ума, а нечто другое.


?




> Буддийский контекст подсказывает, что Ваджрадхара- символ природы ума. Иной контекст подсказывает океан.


Ты с Самантабхадрой его спутал?

----------


## Dron

> Ты с Самантабхадрой его спутал?


Нет не спутал. Жду ответа.

----------


## Нико

> Нет не спутал. Жду ответа.


Ваджрадхара -- тантрический аспект Будды Шакьямуни, а также глава семейств Пяти Дхьяни-Будд, а также непосредственно относится к Гухьясамаджа-тантре.

----------


## Dron

> Ваджрадхара -- тантрический аспект Будды Шакьямуни, а также глава семейств Пяти Дхьяни-Будд, а также непосредственно относится к Гухьясамаджа-тантре.


Ваджрадхара- личность или символ?

----------


## Нико

> Ваджрадхара- личность или символ?


Я полагаю, что и то, и другое.

----------


## Dron

> Я полагаю, что и то, и другое.


Так.

----------


## Нико

> Так.


"Так" -- это знак согласия?

----------


## Dron

> "Так" -- это знак согласия?


Нет, тревоги.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, тревоги.


А чего так затревожился? Вроде ничего крамольного сказано не было.

----------


## Dron

> А чего так затревожился? Вроде ничего крамольного сказано не было.


И правда, возможно, зря. 
Но есть мнение, что Ваджрадара- символ природы ума каждого, и каждый может получить, соответственно, от него передачу.

Крамольно ли такое мнение, о солнцеокая?

----------


## Нико

> Но есть мнение, что Ваджрадара- символ природы ума каждого, и каждый может получить, соответственно, от него передачу.



Передачу во сне? Или просто "дорогая передача"?

----------


## Dron

> Передачу во сне? Или просто "дорогая передача"?


Не знаю. Но Джатак Ваджрадары вроде нет даже в крамольных кладах из Дуньхуана, не настораживает?. И люди, типа Берзина, тоже говорят.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. Но Джатак Ваджрадары вроде нет даже в крамольных кладах из Дуньхуана, не настораживает?. И люди, типа Берзина, тоже говорят.


При чём тут "джатаки" и "Ваджрадхара"? И люди типа Берзина?

----------


## Dron

> При чём тут "джатаки" и "Ваджрадхара"? И люди типа Берзина?


При том, что есть мнение, что Ваджрадара- символ. Таков мой вкрадчивый намек.

----------


## Нико

> При том, что есть мнение, что Ваджрадара- символ. Таков мой вкрадчивый намек.


Это мнение Берзина? Или кого?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Может и разная, но непонятно, как их различить: признаков-то нету.


Так, тогда с чего Пабонгка говорит, что сантаны не отличаются?
Со-чи-нил?!




> Возможно, именно поэтому Пабонгка и акцентирует на том, что, типа, как бы одна. Ему это важно чисто методологически, он таким образом обосновывает мысль, что всякий гуру - истинный будда.


Тут достаточно было бы примера с актёрами (оно и доступнее), зачем же он что-то утверждает про сантану? Потом надо будет ещё как-то объяснять про природу будды всех существ--у них тоже одна сантана на всех?




> Короче, как всегда: в буддиских наставлениях отличить философию от дидактики порой довольно трудно.


Пабогка учит _дидактике_? ой вэй.

----------


## Нико

> Так, тогда с чего Пабонгка говорит, что сантаны не отличаются?
> Со-чи-нил?!


Не, он в смысле, что Будды отличаются сантанами только по кармическим связям. Всё остальное одинаково.



> Потом надо будет ещё как-то объяснять про природу будды всех существ--у них тоже одна сантана на всех?


Природа будды у всех одинакова.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не, он в смысле, что Будды отличаются сантанами только по кармическим связям. Всё остальное одинаково.


Два рождения всегда ведь различаются кармически, нет?
А одинаково то, что у них общего: Падмасамбхава поучал--Шакьямуни поучал, Овидий сочинял--Оден сочинял и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Два рождения всегда ведь различаются кармически, нет?


Конечно, да. 

А окончательный результат, я верю, индивидуальный поток сознания с одинаковой реализацией, но разными кармическими связями.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А окончательный результат, я верю, индивидуальный поток сознания с одинаковой реализацией, но разными кармическими связями.


Мне что-то трудно понять, во что Вы верите.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> учит _дидактике_? ой вэй.


Учит дидактикой (под видом логики).
Таков один из вариантов понимания.

----------


## Нико

> Мне что-то трудно понять, во что Вы верите.


Мне тоже иной раз трудно.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.02.2013), Сергей Хос (09.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Учит дидактикой (под видом логики).
> Таков один из вариантов понимания.


А, убеждает видимостью логики--гелугпинский дидактический приём. ))

----------


## Dron

> Это мнение Берзина? Или кого?


Да, это снова наш супердоктор.

----------


## Dron

> Мне тоже иной раз трудно.


Неужели мистика должна быть везде? Может, иногда и ей неплохо отдохнуть на сеновале, допустим, и дать дорогу нормальным, скрытым феноменам7

----------


## Нико

> Неужели мистика должна быть везде? Может, иногда и ей неплохо отдохнуть на сеновале, допустим, и дать дорогу нормальным, скрытым феноменам7


Какая там мистика?
На сеновале давно уж.
Нормальным, скрытым феноменам дорогу дадим.

----------


## Dron

> Какая там мистика?
> На сеновале давно уж.
> Нормальным, скрытым феноменам дорогу дадим.


Тогда изволь - Ваджрадара- не отдельный от всех загорелый махасиддха, а символ природы ума каждого.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Тогда изволь - Ваджрадара- не отдельный от всех загорелый махасиддха, а символ природы ума каждого

Ну пусть будет символом природы ума. Если хочешь.

----------

